# Partition ext3 sur disque dur externe et montage



## ked (26 Juillet 2007)

J'ai fait une recherche sur le forum mais pas trouvé de réponse à mon problème donc je poste !
J'ai un disque dur externe qui a 2 partitions : une NTFS et une ext3
Quand je branche le disque sur mon MacBook, le disque est reconnu, je peux lire la partition NTFS mais pas la partition ext3 (dans l'utilitaire de disque, il voit la partition et sa taille mais pas le type)
J'ai essayé de monter la partition à la main (avec le terminal notamment) mais rien n'y fait !

J'espère qu'il est possible de lire une partition ext3 avec mon MacBook !


----------



## ked (2 Août 2007)

j'ai trouvé la réponse à ma question là : http://amphi-gouri.org/blog/2006/10/06/159-ChoisirUnSystemeDeFichiersPourUnDisqueDurExterne

je pense donc passer en HFS+ qui me semble mieux adapté ! Il va falloir que je trouve un moyen de faire ça sans perdre mes données ! :afraid:


----------

